# x11 stopped working



## aridshrub (Dec 20, 2005)

I have been using x11 for 2 years and the thing just won't connect for the last 2 or 3 weeks. Basically it looks like my local mac is not allowing the display to be taken over by x11. here is the error message:

*ERROR* X Window Display Initialization failure
*WARNING* X Window Display Initialization failure

I do xhost + which should open it up but it is not working. I am doing this on VPN but I tried bringing in a laptop to work and had the same problem over the LAN. We have ruled out a router issue as a PC can run X on the same network with hummingbird exceed.

Can anyone walk me through troubleshooting this? I have re-installed the X11 software and still no results.

My info:

Powermac G5 OS 10.4.3 

From console.log:

XFree86 Version 4.4.0 / X Window System
(protocol Version 11, revision 0, vendor release 6600)
[DRI] screen 0 installation complete
Screen 0 added: 1920x1200 @ (0,0)
Could not init font path element /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/CID/, removing from list!
bash: no job control in this shell
CurrentSet updated to 0 (Automatic)
Dec 17 15:56:41 administrator1s-power-mac-g5 mDNSResponder:    -1: DNSServiceResolve("Daniel Rislers Music", "_daap._tcp.", "local.") failed: Client id -1 invalid (-65549)


----------

